#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 比爾大叔報到

## 比爾

狼之樂園的各位大家好，比爾大叔在此向各位問好。  :Smile: 

其實這個帳號很早以前就存在了，從學生時期就加入了這個論壇，
但由於當時年紀輕，對畫功沒什麼自信，所以鮮少在國內的論譚發表作品交流。
自從出了社會邁入大叔年紀後，又開始想念以前創作獸人畫作的日子，
再加上臉皮也變厚了，所以開始了對外交流自己的創作並開創新的專案。

很高興能夠再回到這個論壇報到與各位請安。

在此介紹一下個人的創作方向，是以雌性獸人角色創作為主，
海洋生物或奇幻生物占的比重較多。
古早年代有投稿過「獸道3 & PROJECT-D4」刊物，也有興參與購買「獸典3」。
近年多在在 FA 上發表自繪作品，自認畫功一直沒啥進步，傷眼還請各位見諒了。

今年最新的計畫是印製辦公室用品，預計於年底的同人場次與大家見面，
希望在這邊能夠結交國內的同好們，謝謝大家。

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

比爾你好呦~
我是艾萊!全身毛毛的毛毛龍!在特定情況下會進化成蓬毛毛毛龍(?)
雖然沒有像比爾一樣有投稿過作品...不過我也在努力畫畫!
年底的話也許...也會去吧?
另外聊天室也是快速結交的好地方優~
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩的愉快!

----------


## 比爾

謝謝～很高興那麼快就得到回應。
投稿這件事情純粹是大叔臉皮比較厚不怕丟臉，我的畫功十年來沒啥進步 XD
希望能多多交流囉，年底擺攤的資訊會再找一個適合的分類發文，到時歡迎參觀  :Smile:

----------


## 漆黑之獸

比爾你好   >w<
俺是漆黑，很高興認識你 OwO
俺常駐在聊天室所以很容易找到俺(都是在掛機(X
等一下 俺到底在說什麼啊 = w =" (不知道要講什麼隨便亂打
總之歡迎你回來狼樂～ :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## 比爾

漆黑你好，謝謝那麼晚還特地回覆。
很高興認識你，抱歉因為工作的緣故只有週末才能夠有足夠時間進聊天室與大家聊聊天，
希望這個週末能在線上交流囉。  :Smile:

----------


## 帕格薩斯

大叔你好>w</可以這樣稱呼嗎？
這裡是帕格薩斯，向前輩打招呼喔喔www！
覺得大叔好厲害，會畫畫又有投稿的經驗，覺得敬佩_(;3
年底的場次因為學校課程的project而可能無法成行，然而還是期待作品(跳跳
請多多指教了，歡迎大叔回來樂園！

----------


## 帝嵐

比爾叔叔你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
銀某對於有投過稿的人都好佩服喔~
很期待叔叔以後的創作喔
最後歡迎回到狼之樂園！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

比爾叔叔你好
這裡是年紀輕輕(?)的女孩，是非你所想的靈魂種
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或小伊默OwO/
感覺叔叔很厲害呢，好有魄力((咦
野仔期待能和你切磋學習喔
歡迎回來狼之樂園～⊙ω⊙

----------


## 比爾

To 帕格薩斯:
謝謝你～其實就只是臉皮厚厚丟稿子出去而已，後來就覺得畫功有待加強而沒有再參與其他刊物的活動。
這十幾年來其實沒啥太大的進步，看到很多年輕後輩都進步神速真是汗顏。
我想我這次的商品會賣很久都賣不完 XD 明年應該還會繼續擺攤，有緣到我的攤位的話打聲招呼囉。  :Smile: 


To 銀星:
也謝謝你的回應，其實公開的刊物我也只投稿過那一次，多把握機會參加都是寶貴的經驗。
像我當年畫得有夠爛還是給他投稿，哈哈。
往後我會在這邊多發表新作的，只是因為工作的關係產量很低，請多多指教。

To 伊默兒:
謝謝，也很高興能夠多認識一些年輕後進，其實我只是說話比較老派所以聽起來好像比較有魄力 XD
期待跟大家多交流一些創作方面的想法。

----------


## 白瞳

比爾安安owo/ 
我是白瞳 可以叫我白醬(?)
是一隻眼睛是白色(沒有全白)的狼
我會出現在聊天室

祝你在狼之樂園玩的開心

----------


## 弦月

比爾你好我是上弦月OwO/
你可以叫我弦月喔
我是一隻可以使用神力的狼狼OwO（？
總之我也喜歡畫畫（只是很渣（#，期待以後可以互相交流
那就歡迎回來囉～

----------


## 比爾

To 白瞳:
謝謝  :Smile:  大叔通常週末才比較會在聊天室上，希望有機會能夠在上面見囉。

----------

